# RECOMMENDATION



## jojo (Oct 3, 2006)

Dear all bunny lovers,

I am gewtting a girlfrend for my bunny Herbie on Sunday, from a womanwho singlehandedly runs an amazing rescue shelter in Kent UK (well,Bencenham which is the outskirts of london really). 

If you are thinking of adopting a bunny, you must give her a call, sheis called Jackie and has dedicated her life to these littlebunnies/guinea pigs/hamsters/orhaned kittens etc. She no longer has asitting room as the hutches extend from her entire garden through toall her living room area too (with just a tiny TV and allhutches!)and is totally dedicated to this cause.

I am getting the most beautiful Lionhead I have ever seen from her onSunday (a breeder had no more room and was going to kill her--) . She runs soley on donations, but if you arethinking of helping a bun or critter please contact her an arrange avisit.

You can see her array of beauties onhttp://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/and then go into the search area and put in Kent, her rescue centre iscalled GBH Rescue and Rehoming. 

Jackie has done such an amazing job - if you want to adopt please lookinto her rescue centre, as I can not recommend her any more highly!!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=6375

Is this the one you're getting? She's cute!


----------



## tracyplayle (Oct 16, 2006)

On that note I really must give a plug to theRugby Rabbit and Guinea Pig Welfare Centre in Warwickshire too. Were-homed our Herbie (we have a Herbie too!) from there last year. Theowner does a wonderful job with very limited means and she always needsnew, caring homes to house the bunnies in.

You can view their site at: http://www.rngp.org/

Although we bought our first 2 rabbits from a pet shop, I now wouldseriously discourage people from doing so. Pet Shops shouldn't beallowed to sell rabbits the way they do in the UK (they don't seem toknow anything about rabbit care and they sell the tiniest of hutches -it's cruel). There are so many rabbits in rescue centres needing homes!


----------



## jojo (Oct 16, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=6375
> 
> Is this the one you're getting? She's cute!


No but that one has gone too -- apparently albinos are harderto adopt (urgh.. kids are so fussy?!) -- so I went for a bunny shthouht she might struggle to rehome and here she is ... Nala!:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations, guys. Im adding these to our rescue resource list at the top of the rescue section.

Oh, and I looove Nala. She is beautiful!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 16, 2006)

Oooh - I love Nala. She's very pretty.

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Oct 16, 2006)

*jojo wrote: *


> No but that one has gone too -- apparently albinos are harder to adopt(urgh.. kids are so fussy?!) -- so I went for a bunny sh thouht shemight struggle to rehome and here she is ... Nala !:bunnydance:


How could anyone not love albinos!? Nala is so pretty!

I wish that rescue was near me, I don't think thereare any shelters at all here that you can rescue rabbits from


----------



## samixXx (Oct 16, 2006)

me too. i cant beleive someone didnt want that rabbit shes beautiful.
if i could adopt from a shelter i would. i dont know about northern ireland but theres nothing like that here in the rep.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 17, 2006)

Nope SamixXx, we have nothing here that I canfind (and I've looked!), its so annoying, there's just cats and dogs inthem. We would have liked to have got our cats from a shelter, butthey're all wild!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 17, 2006)

we have gotten cats and dogs off it but after a while the cats all run away 
i used to help out with our local SPCA and we have fostereddogs and kittens too i cant do that anymore though, id be worried theywould hurt the rabbits


----------



## Michaela (Oct 17, 2006)

I would love to foster some kittens! But mumwon't let us, she thinks we have enough animals as it is :disgustandi don't know where I could do that from anyway).

PS. It's cool to have another irish person on here, so far I've not seen any others!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 17, 2006)

my mother says the same thing! with 32 rabbitsincluding ones born last night turtles dogs cats and fish oh and aguniea pig and more rabbits due next week the place is getting full!
do the petshops up the north have dutch rabbits? or angoras? 
i just got 3 angoras but to me they look like a cross between a lionhead and angora


----------



## Michaela (Oct 17, 2006)

I've never saw an angora here before, but I'veseen what look like black and chocolatedutches occasionally,can't be sure they were pure bred though:?. The most common ones seemto be lioheads and mixed breeds (usually lops). A lot of Nethies andmini rexes too. But there doesn't seem to be so many rabbits in the petshops anymore, there must be a lot of breeders (but I can't find any:X)

At least you have a lot of pets so your mum actually has a reason! Ionly have 7 (not all rabbits)! And it took a lot of convincing to getthem

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 17, 2006)

the ones i got were brought back from england, ido have one rabbit i bought in petshop here that looks just like anangora, they told me lionhead but can never beleive them!!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 17, 2006)

Most of the pet shops around here don't have aclue about rabbit breeds or if they're boys or girls,:shock: there area few though, the one I got Berri from knew for sure she was a girl,and told me she was a mini rex (but I'm not sure about that she mightbe a standard rex, i don't know what size they should be!:?)

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 17, 2006)

there the same here, rexs are just called normal rabbits.
anything fluffy is a lionhead
and any small rabbit is a dwarf


----------



## Michaela (Oct 17, 2006)

lol! yeah that sounds familiar!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have bought all three of my rabbits which ihave had from pet shops they did know some things about bunnies but notfull knowlegde. i ever get another rabbit or any pet i will always getrescue ones except perhaps horses as they are very differnt to a normalhouse hold pet.

there are lots of rescue centres all over the globe so there are no excuses of not getting a recue rabbit!!


----------



## samixXx (Oct 19, 2006)

there is no rabbit rescue centers that i know off in ireland
and trust me i have looked


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 19, 2006)

*samixXx wrote: *


> there is no rabbit rescue centers that i know off in ireland
> and trust me i have looked




soz but maybe there isnt but jsut come over to england/ wales and adopt one and then take it home!


----------



## samixXx (Oct 19, 2006)

ha! we have already decided to do that imgetting dutchs from england and angoras from wales, i do have a fewrabbits already i took because the owners didnt want them, but we dontseem to have problems here with homeless rabbits, if that was the casei would never have bought from a petshop


----------



## Michaela (Oct 19, 2006)

Rabbits aren't really a popular pet here so thatis probably why not so many need rescued. Most people who do have themkeep them in tiny hutches in the garden (I have no problem withthem being outside, mine are, it's just the hutches are too small andthey never get any attention)

hunnybunny, I would love to rescue some from England or Wales but thereis no waymy mum would pay for that:rollseyes(I'mnot allowed another rabbit anyway!)I will probably do thatwhen I'm older though.

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Rabbits aren't really a popular pet here so that is probablywhy not so many need rescued. Most people who do have them keep them intiny hutches in the garden (I have no problem with them beingoutside, mine are, it's just the hutches are too small and they neverget any attention)
> 
> hunnybunny, I would love to rescue some from England or Wales but thereis no waymy mum would pay for that:rollseyes (I'm not allowedanother rabbit anyway!)I will probably do that when I'm olderthough.
> 
> Michaela:brownbunny




i dont think my mum would let me either. im not aloud any more rabbitsfor now but when im older i will deffinatly expand the family


----------



## samixXx (Dec 2, 2006)

i was the same when i was younger i had the house full off cats dogs rabbits hamsters birds fish turtles and even horses!

my family are not one bit into animals, i always told them when i was older my house would be full off pets and it is

any animal in need and i have no problem taking it in.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 3, 2006)

*samixXx wrote: *


> iwas the same when i was younger i had the house full off cats dogsrabbits hamsters birds fish turtles and even horses!
> 
> my family are not one bit into animals, i always told them when i was older my house would be full off pets and it is
> 
> any animal in need and i have no problem taking it in.




when im older my hosue will deffinatly be full of animals and like you i will take in any animal that needs me!


----------

